# Shaven or beard?



## junkyard

In the style of the threads about chicks with pits and ink, i thought i would give all the women members here a chance for their love of men with or without beards lol.

I am generally clean shaven most of the time myself but the last year or so i changed jobs and being clean shaven wasnt as important.
I have just finished a three month "beard off" with two of my friends who allways sport somekind of facial hair, apparently it goes with riding a harley and ink lol.
I won the beard off with my unmanufactured spartan beard, and it is all gone now, i nearly feel lost.

Every single female friend i have gave me greif and explained the reason i do not have a lady friend at the moment is because i have a beard!



So what do the ladies think? 

To beard or not to beard?


----------



## Sadie

No beard they itch too much LMAO!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Sadie said:


> No beard they itch too much LMAO!!!


----------



## ashes

I don't mind scruff I think it looks hot but not a full blown beard lol


----------



## ultramagnus

hey it's winter gotta grow out my natural face warmer:roll: you wanna walk the dog @ 5:30am. plus i wanna see how long it takes my suervisor to get on me about looking clean @ work.


----------



## ashes

hey us girls have to sacrafice as well! lol (shaving our legs) Yea it would also be warmer with some hair on our legs but I don't think ud guys liek it too much lmao jk jk jk


----------



## angelbaby

lol no beard , but a nice clean short gotee Sp? i like no big chops on the side though lmao my biggest peeve.


----------



## aimee235

Shave! Beards are bad. Scratchy, poky and itchy that's what they are. While sometimes I find some facial hair attractive I have never liked to be anywhere near it.


----------



## Carriana

Agree with Aimee 100% - I love the way they look (or can look when done properly) but I hate kissing my bearded man  Catch 22 if you ask me...


----------



## TheStunnah

Shaved thanks haha...i mean i like scruffy men jst not facial hair scruffy lol..


----------



## MISSAPBT

I like rugged.
I don't like clean shaven if you guna shave it just use clippers so theres still stubble.

I have to say JY you do suit your beard


----------



## william williamson

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm shaved,so,what do the rest of you 'guys" think?


----------



## Christos0320

I have a very manicured beard. Left it at a very short length and clean shaven at the jaw line. i get endless compliments on it and the ladies don't seem to mind the scruff. But I have had numerous times where it is commented on where occasionally irritates there skin. lol but they'll be ok.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I like the scuffy look and I have to admit that kissing a guy with scuff is nice too. My sons father had scruff I loved it but not so much when he shaved.


----------



## DMTWI

william williamson said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm shaved,so,what do the rest of you 'guys" think?


Ha ha ha :thumbsup:


----------



## Lex's Guardian

I love my man with stubble, beard or goatee. But I'm really sensitive skinned & it irritates like heck when I kiss him stubble faced. So he shaves for me


----------



## dixieland

MISSAPBT said:


> I like rugged.
> I don't like clean shaven if you guna shave it just use clippers so theres still stubble.
> 
> I have to say JY you do suit your beard


Now I'm curious to see what he looks like.

I love facial hair on men.I hate the clean shaven look or the little pencil thin line of beard that looks like it's painted on.
Here's my favorite man with a beard.Gawd he's so HOT!


----------



## MISSAPBT

dixieland said:


> Now I'm curious to see what he looks like.


Yea common JY! :woof:


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

ashes said:


> I don't mind scruff I think it looks hot but not a full blown beard lol





MISSAPBT said:


> I like rugged.
> I don't like clean shaven if you guna shave it just use clippers so theres still stubble.





MY MIKADO said:


> I like the scuffy look and I have to admit that kissing a guy with scuff is nice too.


i agree with all of the above.


----------



## wild_deuce03

william williamson said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm shaved,so,what do the rest of you 'guys" think?


:goodpost::goodpost::rofl::rofl::clap::clap:


----------



## MISSAPBT

Oh gosh i only just clicked on your post WW 

DAHA


----------



## Black Rabbit

I totally dig facial hair. My man has a pretty long goatee and usually some on the sides. He tries to keep it short but it seems like it's right back the next day lol. I like the long goatee he always lets me braid it and tie it up for him 

here's a pic


----------



## duckyp0o77

wild_deuce03 said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::rofl::rofl::clap::clap:


LOLOLOL WOW REALLY!?:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:

anyway i like either or depends on that particular person's look =) my husband has stubble most of the time & i dont mind, he wears it all ways.


----------



## junkyard

MISSAPBT said:


> Yea common JY! :woof:


Hahaha, i was gonna post some pics of the mutt the other day and for some reason my comp doesnt like this site and it plays up when i try to post them up so the best i can do is cross post them from the other forum.

Pix of You - Page 20 - Pit Bull Forums

Somewhere down the bottom.

Miss, thats not a beard just a little bit of growth, the thing i just shaved off was about an inch and a half long, i couls nearly hide things in it!


----------



## MISSAPBT

LOL post the beard pics! 

Ok i take that back stubble 'growth' is best IMO I think a beard ages a guy like 10-20years :thumbsup:


----------



## junkyard

I personally didnt take any pics, but a friend took a couple a few weeks before i shaved it on his phone, hes away in the mines at work but when he comes back i will get a couple and send them to you in a private message so you can have a laugh.


----------



## dixieland

Daaaaang Junkyard,you are quite the looker IMO.I think you look very handsome and distinguished with the facial hair.If you were my man I'd tell ya to keep it!


----------



## MISSAPBT

junkyard said:


> I personally didnt take any pics, but a friend took a couple a few weeks before i shaved it on his phone, hes away in the mines at work but when he comes back i will get a couple and send them to you in a private message so you can have a laugh.


Ill be waiting haha.

Anyone doing "Mo"vember or is it just a NZ thing?
I was talking to some chick mates about doing Fanuary
:rofl: f that!


----------



## LadyRampage

Hmmm... not a full beard, and its gotta be neat..lol When hubbie is clean shaven he looks about ALOT younger than me and I feel like I'm cradle robbing..lmao That and he isn't suppose to look younger than me damn it..lol


----------



## junkyard

Fanuary! That is gold! I did movember last year, pretty much every male in Brisbane seemed to be doing it. 
There is a healthy burger chain called "grild" on the east coast and they give every movember participant one free burger a day. They make seriously the bestest burgers in the world and they are good for you! I ate for free the entire month , kinda cool of them to do that, any chips or drinks that are bought when you get your free burger a percentage was partialy donated to the mens prostate cancer charity.



Hijack!


Thank you Dixie im all fluttered and blushing now!
Back to the beards shall we!


----------



## dixieland

junkyard said:


> Fanuary! That is gold! I did movember last year, pretty much every male in Brisbane seemed to be doing it.
> There is a healthy burger chain called "grild" on the east coast and they give every movember participant one free burger a day. They make seriously the bestest burgers in the world and they are good for you! I ate for free the entire month , kinda cool of them to do that, any chips or drinks that are bought when you get your free burger a percentage was partialy donated to the mens prostate cancer charity.
> 
> Hijack!
> 
> Thank you Dixie im all fluttered and blushing now!
> Back to the beards shall we!


yes back to the beards!Just wanted to say you're very welcome!It's always nice to make a man blush.....


----------



## ashes

I think ur beard looked okay junkyard maybe more shorter like scruff would look hot


----------



## Aireal

i like some stubble or clean shaven but no mountain man beard, only problem is as others have said beard burn it's a beast!


----------



## gamer

Short beard is good love them lots and lots. Sexy right here:


----------



## jmejiaa

I shave every couple of days... Never really grows enough to be considered a beard..My job is pretty lenient on that.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

no fans of the old bearded lady

http://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/36000/Salma-Hayek-Bearded-Lady-36331.jpg


----------



## Padlock

Psychologists at Northumbria University who carried out the new study believe that stubbly men may offer women the best worlds - not too strongly masculine, but mature and with the potential to grow a full beard. 

The researchers carried out the study using computer technology to alter pictures of 15 men’s faces so that they displayed different degrees of hairiness. Five levels of facial hair were used - clean-shaven, light stubble, heavy stubble, light beard and full beard. 

The pictures were shown to 76 women who were asked to rate them for masculinity, aggression, dominance, attractiveness, age, and social maturity. They were also asked how desirable each man would be as a short-term or long-term partner. Faces with full beards were judged to be the most masculine, aggressive and socially mature. They were also thought to look five years older. 

They were rated the least attractive and the worst choice for a short-term relationship. Men with light beards were considered the most dominant. Those with light stubble were rated the most attractive and as the ideal romantic partner for the short or long term. Clean-shaven men finished bottom for masculinity, dominance, aggression, and social maturity, and they were the least favoured choice as a long-term partner. They came second-to-last for attractiveness. 

Writing in the journal Personality and Individual Differences, the researchers conclude: “Facial hair, or beardedness, is a powerful sociosexual signal, and an obvious biological marker of sexual maturity. 

"Facial hair may have been sexually selected by females on the basis of associated male success, despite its threatening appearance. Clean-shaven faces therefore may suggest appeasement, as well as being an obvious sign of sexual immaturity.

"Increasing levels of facial hair were associated with increased perceptions of aggression, in that bearded faces were perceived as being the most aggressive, whilst clean-shaven faces were rated as being the least aggressive. And as facial hair increased in a linear fashion, so did female ratings of masculinity and dominance. 

"In desirability for a short-term relationship, a female preference for male faces with stubble or light beard was found, with clean-shaven and fully bearded faces being the least preferred. This indicates that females are not selecting faces displaying relatively high or low masculinity, but are rather preferring males who are clearly mature - post-pubertal - but not too masculinised. The same pattern was found for preferences for a long-term relationship."

The researchers now want to extend their study internationally. Dr Nick Neave, who carried out the study with Kerry Shields, said: "There are large cultural differences in perceptions of facial hair, and we are hoping to expand on this research by conducting a large-scale study assessing female perceptions of male facial hair in different in as many countries as possible."


----------



## aprilortego

It really depends on the guy, I have seen some hott short bearded men and some hot scruffy men and hott clean shaven men, lol :clap:

My husband stays clean shaven most of the time with the exception of a 2 day re-growth stubble.

I don't like the beard so much when kissing only due to beard burn lol


----------



## aprilortego

gamer said:


> Short beard is good love them lots and lots. Sexy right here:


:rofl: Seth Rogan is not the type I go for but for some reason I find him sexy, also


----------



## gamer

Padlock said:


> Psychologists at Northumbria University who carried out the new study believe that stubbly men may offer women the best worlds - not too strongly masculine, but mature and with the potential to grow a full beard.
> 
> The researchers carried out the study using computer technology to alter pictures of 15 men's faces so that they displayed different degrees of hairiness. Five levels of facial hair were used - clean-shaven, light stubble, heavy stubble, light beard and full beard.
> 
> The pictures were shown to 76 women who were asked to rate them for masculinity, aggression, dominance, attractiveness, age, and social maturity. They were also asked how desirable each man would be as a short-term or long-term partner. Faces with full beards were judged to be the most masculine, aggressive and socially mature. They were also thought to look five years older.
> 
> They were rated the least attractive and the worst choice for a short-term relationship. Men with light beards were considered the most dominant. Those with light stubble were rated the most attractive and as the ideal romantic partner for the short or long term. Clean-shaven men finished bottom for masculinity, dominance, aggression, and social maturity, and they were the least favoured choice as a long-term partner. They came second-to-last for attractiveness.
> 
> Writing in the journal Personality and Individual Differences, the researchers conclude: "Facial hair, or beardedness, is a powerful sociosexual signal, and an obvious biological marker of sexual maturity.
> 
> "Facial hair may have been sexually selected by females on the basis of associated male success, despite its threatening appearance. Clean-shaven faces therefore may suggest appeasement, as well as being an obvious sign of sexual immaturity.
> 
> "Increasing levels of facial hair were associated with increased perceptions of aggression, in that bearded faces were perceived as being the most aggressive, whilst clean-shaven faces were rated as being the least aggressive. And as facial hair increased in a linear fashion, so did female ratings of masculinity and dominance.
> 
> "In desirability for a short-term relationship, a female preference for male faces with stubble or light beard was found, with clean-shaven and fully bearded faces being the least preferred. This indicates that females are not selecting faces displaying relatively high or low masculinity, but are rather preferring males who are clearly mature - post-pubertal - but not too masculinised. The same pattern was found for preferences for a long-term relationship."
> 
> The researchers now want to extend their study internationally. Dr Nick Neave, who carried out the study with Kerry Shields, said: "There are large cultural differences in perceptions of facial hair, and we are hoping to expand on this research by conducting a large-scale study assessing female perceptions of male facial hair in different in as many countries as possible."


where did you find this I want to send it to someone 



aprilortego said:


> :rofl: Seth Rogan is not the type I go for but for some reason I find him sexy, also


Oh man Seth Rogen is so hot, I would do him any day of the week lol Its so funny the way my tastes have changed really. In my teens and early 20's it was this look all the way no other way but this ( I still love me some yummies like this but yeah):


















Then I started liking the white guys like Eminem (still love his sexy ass) 









Now I am totally into the chubby, computer geek, type guys just love them like Seth Rogen so damn sexy 









I guess my mom was right when she told me that what i like in my 20's wont be what I like in my 30's lol


----------



## MISSAPBT

Oh my turn.

i love this guy, so badass, i have a thing for older guys too dammit.


----------



## william williamson

in the glades


----------



## gamer

MISSAPBT said:


> Oh my turn.
> 
> i love this guy, so badass, i have a thing for older guys too dammit.


Oh now i have to google him cant get a good look in that pic


----------



## gamer

william williamson said:


> in the glades


Which one is you Will?


----------



## Black Rabbit

MISSAPBT said:


> Oh my turn.
> 
> i love this guy, so badass, i have a thing for older guys too dammit.


:clap::clap::clap:
Agreed


----------



## william williamson

gamer said:


> Which one is you Will?


I posted the wrong pic.was it the one with me and the la carreta driver,and the oxen?
here's another one with A full beard.
I'm always to lazy to shave every day.so I shave every month or so. this one was about 6 mos.


----------



## william williamson

me and my girl


----------



## gamer

The short beard suits you very well! Look at you all handsome and **** lol


----------



## MISSAPBT

gamer said:


> The short beard suits you very well! Look at you all handsome and **** lol


I agree


----------



## gamer

MISSAPBT said:


> I agree


Lol Will is the GP pimp lol


----------



## Black Label Romo

nice hat...


----------



## william williamson

Lone Star said:


> nice hat...


it's A grout bag for tile work.I'm always in time out,and the hat is part of it.hehehe


----------



## 9361

meh...... I can go both ways.... LOL


----------



## 9361

Lone Star said:


> nice hat...


I believe it is a dunce hat.... lol


----------



## Black Label Romo

yeah...silly dunce ww...lol


----------



## Black Label Romo

cool beard btw...i couldn't grow a beard if my life depended on it...just some whiskas...lol...


----------



## ruin

*5 o'clock shadow*

Something about the 5 o'clock shadow I just love:clap:


----------



## JayHawk

Shaven or Beard ? I guess I qualify for yes to both

View attachment 8046


----------



## Carriana

Sorry, I can't resist- it doesn't get much sexier than this (for me at least). My husband and his perfect beard (made even more perfect with a teeny baby Loki sleeping on his chest):


----------



## gamer

Carriana said:


> Sorry, I can't resist- it doesn't get much sexier than this (for me at least). My husband and his perfect beard (made even more perfect with a teeny baby Loki sleeping on his chest):


:clap: very nice, can I get a front shot? Wanna see how he cuts it because that is the beard I love!


----------



## Carriana

gamer said:


> :clap: very nice, can I get a front shot? Wanna see how he cuts it because that is the beard I love!


Sorry, missed this until just now. He doesn't trim it in the front, it grows naturally like that. Will see if I can find a good front shot though.


----------



## dixieland

since this thread was still active I figured I'd add another 2 cents.This man looks darn well with any kind of stubble.Whether he has what is in this pic or if he has the full blown beard.Gotta love Colin!


----------

